# How did you come up with your fursona’s name?



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

My fursona started as a character in a story after having a vivid nightmare, the antagonist was actually developed first and as the story developed eventually the protagonist Sigvard was created! “Sigvard” is a old Norse name meaning victorious defender. To simplify the story without getting too much into it, He was destined to save the light of the land. Thus his last name “Alfrothul” literally translates into “of the sun” put it together and translate it and he’s Literally the “victorious defender of the sun.” I’m kinda proud of that one....


----------



## Punji (Jun 10, 2021)

I got the name from punji pits, a gruesome makeshift trap comprised of a pit in the ground with spikes on the bottom. An awful thing, but I did always like the name.

Aesthetically pleasing, surprisingly unique, and the perfect combination of cute and masculine, in my opinion.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 10, 2021)

Lenago is a anagram o my real name


----------



## Kuroserama (Jun 10, 2021)

My name was a real journey. Names are always important to me in games or whatever presence I choose to present to people (who really and truly could care less). But it matters to me. I spent 4-6 months trying to figure out my name while I worked on art for my picture so I could join this site and hit the ground running. Rather silly, I'll admit. But anyways!

I had a_ narrowed down_ list of about 400 names I was seriously considering, many of which were an anagram of my own name. My real name is 9 characters so it gives a lot to play with. Instead, I settled on a Japanese-esque name that is an amalgamation of my middle name and another's.


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 10, 2021)

My fursona, Khione, is named after a nymph in Greek mythology who was also thought of as a goddess of snow. I thought it fitting, since Khione *is* a snow leopard.


----------



## Tennet_G (Jun 10, 2021)

I thought my own irl name was a little too foreign and no one could pronounce it right. I cut it in half and put a mirror to it. Boom. Ten-net. G is for Gears which feels more like an appendix at this point since I did use to be a ponysona. I have been leaning more on Gehner. Which has no meaning. I just slammed my keyboard and I like the way it sounds.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 10, 2021)

It'same!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 10, 2021)

I’m a huge Bathory fan and the frontman went by the name Ace early on in his career before switching over to Quorthon, so I just mashed those two together to create my username! :3
But my sona goes by Ace only, simple and cool!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 10, 2021)

Grief: Not really my fursona, but still rather popular as a mascot. His name depicts his inner turmoil of losing his mother to Scourge the hedgehog, Scourge caused Grief. Basically.

Amanda: This is the name of my cousin. 

Ophelia: I looked for a Greek name, because she is from Apotos which is a Greek like village in Sonic Unleashed.

Cyrus: A personal name I want to name my own son, after Cyrus the Great. 

Sherly: A generic English name, so people don't realize how evil she is. Meant to be "cute" which is paradoxical to her actual character.

Herman: Means "warrior" in old German. He's a soldier. 

Grau: Means "grey"  in German, because she's a morally grey character and her fur is grey.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 10, 2021)

Stephanie - After I finished her I asked a friend for ideas and she jokingly said "minecraft steve lmao" but oop the feminine form actually worked

Iza - Species is Brazilian, so I went on fantasynamegenerators.com and looked for feminine Brazilian names. Short form of Izabella worked.

Constantine - My mum wanted to research Scottish Kings and I made this guy around that time. I wanted something regal and authoritative, to contrast his more feral and barbaric nature. His name comes from Constantine I,II and III

Zalifa - Mostly the same as Iza, but with Madagascan. I also ran polls on amino to choose from five, from both genders as Zalifa is nonbinary. They could've also been named Emilie, Claude, Simone or Tsiraka.

Ozzie - Well, his species was the Lion of Australia. He's also from a wealthy family and his full name is Oswald - but he hates them so dimutive form it is.

Victoria - dunno lol it just kinda popped into my mind


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Stephanie - After I finished her I asked a friend for ideas and she jokingly said "minecraft steve lmao" but oop the feminine form actually worked
> 
> Iza - Species is Brazilian, so I went on fantasynamegenerators.com and looked for feminine Brazilian names. Short form of Izabella worked.
> 
> ...


Wow you got lots of them!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> Wow you got lots of them!


Yep! I think I've found my strength is character design. I'm not the best at art, but my designs have been recieved well enough that three of them have recieved fanart (Stephanie, Iza, Ozzie)!









						Stephanie, by Ani-Mates by biscuitsboy532
					

So, strange chance meeting today on the forums today culminated in this!. . I've been trying to interact with the wider fandom for  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Sad life, by 0Kyle_Wolf0 by biscuitsboy532
					

Me? Having Fans? :0. It's by 0Kyle_wolf0!. . (IK Ani-Mates did that fanart before but like, they'd only just met me). . I feel ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Ozzie fanart by Terror-Run by biscuitsboy532
					

Fanart time. . So TheSushiOwl started doing some fullbody freebies (they did my first headshot of Victoria), and I put my Thylacoleo for ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yep! I think I've found my strength is character design. I'm not the best at art, but my designs have been recieved well enough that three of them have recieved fanart (Stephanie, Iza, Ozzie)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s pretty cool! I’m too unknown and my fursona a bit to ordinary for anyone to want to draw fan art I think, maybe when I gain traction in the community * shrugs *


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> That’s pretty cool! I’m too unknown and my fursona a bit to ordinary for anyone to want to draw fan art I think, maybe when I gain traction in the community * shrugs *


Well, there's no limit to how many characters you can make!

Personally I've found my best source of inspiration is looking through Wikipedia for weird animals.

Of my six, the most "common" would probably be my first two.

- Stephanie is a Eurasian Lynx. They're my favourite animal. Because they're just cats but more! (40 results on Toyhouse)

- Iza is an Oncilla (AKA a Northern Tiger Cat, Tigrillo, or Little Spotted Cat). They're the smallest cats found in the Americas, and look mostly like Ocelots but with bigger eyes. She's a melanistic variant, which are more common deeper into the Amazon. She was envisioned as more extroverted compared to Stephanie, so a tropical cat fit (11 results on TH)

- Constantine is a Brown Hyena (AKA a Strandwolf). They're the rarest Hyenas, and are covered in long, shaggy hair. He was modelled somewhat off of AZ, from Pokemon X/Y, the nomadic ancient king. (50 on TH)

- Zalifa is a Red Ruffed Lemur. They're very colourful, and loud - perfect for a musician and actor (5 on TH)

- Ozzie is a Thylacoleo (AKA a Marsupial Lion, or Pouch Lion), an extinct species of catlike wombat relative with some ridiculous adaptations to make them effectively living weapons. I worked back from this and made a character resentful of his raw power. His design is somewhat inspired by an old friend of (who is almost certainly in the fandom, he's posted some sus stuff on Facebook) (27 on TH)

- Victoria is a Bearded Vulture (AKA a Lammergeier, or Ossifrage), the only species of Vulture that isn't bald. I wanted a mob boss character to work into Iza's background and a bird that exclusively feeds on bones felt right. (188 on TH)


----------



## Foxridley (Jun 10, 2021)

My fursona's name goes back to a time when I was obsessed with Metroid, and particularly with the antagonist Ridley. I came up with a truly terrible Gary Stu OC also named Ridley. My interest in Metroid faded somewhat, but I still liked the sound of the name, and I incorporated it into a few online usernames. While I toyed with a few other names for my fursona, I was ultimately drawn back to Ridley.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Well, there's no limit to how many characters you can make!
> 
> Personally I've found my best source of inspiration is looking through Wikipedia for weird animals.
> 
> ...


So detailed, love it


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 10, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> So detailed, love it


I've actually been doing a series on Amino about unusual species that could make interesting OCs! This is what I've done so far:


----------



## Flamingo (Jun 10, 2021)

It was chosen for me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 10, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> It was chosen for me.


By a divine universal power I presume.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> I've actually been doing a series on Amino about unusual species that could make interesting OCs! This is what I've done so far:
> View attachment 112918


I have a list of nordic animals from Eurasia including extinct ones and their old norse names so I can pull reference to help with my story and they could potentially become a character if not just a stand in or background character. My list is just for the sake of  continuity but who knows... yours looks much more refined


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 10, 2021)

Ellis the Eagle sounded catchy to me hehe. I like the name Ellis too. That's about it!


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 10, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> Ellis the Eagle sounded catchy to me hehe. I like the name Ellis too. That's about it!


I have a relative with that name, awesome


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 10, 2021)

My fursona from pretty early on was always intended as a pretty effeminate guy. It's just how I always seen myself. I had felt that his name should also retain a femininity to it but also retain some boyishness to it. I've always seen Kimber as a name that reflected such, I'd apologize if that's not what others see in the name of course.

The name has caused people to see me as British in one or two cases oddly. Lol


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 10, 2021)

In my various attempts to develop a lore backstory Paws started as a possessed convention display who had an aura that allowed her to be perceived as 'totally normal' by everyone around her over preteen age. She thusly became a mascot for an amusement park under the name Pawzouti. While she has that standard 'person in a fancy mascot suit' (more accurately/more often or people in a huge surprisingly realistic animatronic) look to anyone that's "too old", she looks like she does in pictures to children.
Since then Paws Pawzouti stuck as a shortened name and surname.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 10, 2021)

Punji said:


> I got the name from punji pits, a gruesome makeshift trap comprised of a pit in the ground with spikes on the bottom. An awful thing, but I did always like the name.
> 
> Aesthetically pleasing, surprisingly unique, and the perfect combination of cute and masculine, in my opinion.


Let me pull a Starbucks hipster move for some pretentious over-analyzing. Your name origin is a metaphor for your dark past, transforming that darkness into love and peace and some other cliche positive things like that. _pushes up glasses like I'm in an anime_


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 11, 2021)

These are Eremurus plants.


----------



## Sigvard Alfrothul (Jun 11, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> View attachment 113001
> 
> These are Eremurus plants.


Wow that’s interesting! I don’t think I’ve seen that type of plant and if I had I would have never known that is what it was called! So many colors!


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 11, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> Wow that’s interesting! I don’t think I’ve seen that type of plant and if I had I would have never known that is what it was called! So many colors!



Eremurus is the scientific name. The common name is foxtail lily.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 11, 2021)

I just liked the word Maelstrom so I named my character that.  As I built her backstory, I said that she was born in coastal waters during the spring, when the water was unpredictable and often formed whirlpools and strong currents, so her parents named her Maelstrom for the chaotic condition of the seas at the time.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 11, 2021)

Toast


----------



## ScaredStoked (Jun 12, 2021)

While staring at the first ever drawing of him it was just the first thing that came to mind. "Meros." Completely made up gibberish that just tumbled out of my brain at the time. And I _hated it_. But I couldn't think of anything that fit him better! It just felt natural. Overtime I've grown to like the name, and yeah. It does fit him super well. I also learned that it meant "meer" in Spanish, as in "mere mortals" which is interesting! Glad it didn't mean anything bad, haha!


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 15, 2021)

tbh... i literally just thought the name "sabrina" sounded nice. nothing special or interesting about that decision really


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 15, 2021)

Took it from my online persona name.
I've always had the name 'bluefiremarkII' so, Blue, was the nickname for short. So i used blue.


----------



## cam_ukemi (Jun 17, 2021)

"Kiraan" is derived from the Sanskrit किरण (kirana), meaning "dust". It is similar in meaning to my actual name. It also contains the element "Ki", meaning "yellow" in Japanese, and Kiraan, the character, has yellow irises.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 18, 2021)

I was playing EYE Divine Cybermancy with my brother, and I sent him a message asking if he wants us to try to do the " Commander Rimna ending", instead of correctly typing "Rimanah".

My fursona's name is the result of a typo.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 18, 2021)

I chose the name “Milestone” in the mid-late 2000s sometime, for no particular reason other than the fact that I liked the sound of it. I was very young at the time, and didn’t put much thought at all into naming my characters. I didn’t even know furries existed back then  but eventually decided to make that character my mascot/fursona in 2020.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 18, 2021)

Nowadays, my character names are usually derived from music, or more occasionally, mythology.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 18, 2021)

I didn't.  Tyll'a was originally an OC in _Final Fantasy XIV_, where his name meant "first son of Tyll"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 18, 2021)

I wanted an intellectual and science based name to compliment my characters cybernetic features. 'Nexus' has a harmonious balance of futurism, potential, and power.

The word Nexus, by definition is a connection, core, or source of things and information, and nearly all of my design choices and ideas in any situation take my sona into account, making him one of the center parts of my life.

I added his last name recently, deciding on cabler. It can reference of my interest in artwork of androids and machines features with large uses of wires and cords in their anatomy.


----------



## PomNoodles (Jun 19, 2021)

My sona’s name is Pom because I like Pomeranians


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jun 20, 2021)

He was born in the dead of winter when the Northern Lights were at their strongest, and his eyes whirl in different colors like the aurora.  He was named Kinguyakki, which means Northern Lights.  No one ever knows how to say it, so he just tells them to call him Akki.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 20, 2021)

There was a mmo that me and my sister played. And we were trying to find names and My sister said I should just take my name and add some kingdom hearts flair to it.

It works.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 21, 2021)

Casino themed…
So of course Jackpot makes the most sense, it’s basically the best thing at a casino, or at least on the slot machines. 
His last name is Greed, based on the deadly sin that he is.


----------



## Narri (Jun 24, 2021)

Skyrim actually. It was in one of my first couple of playthroughs of the game I came across the NPC in falkreath and I went. HEY THATS A NEAT NAME. Then it stuck


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2021)

There was a device i bought from my teacher back in college. It was a cloud storage device called a pogo plug. It would allow the user to have access to files from any computer and smart phone. It was increadibly useful for a time. Now adays i find it faster to transfer thru other methods. But the name stuck. 
When thinking of what to name my character, i just went with it. 

Its been pointed out that pogos also the name of an oppossum from a comic with the same name. I really like the art.


----------



## vikingbeast69 (Jun 30, 2021)

My main fursona is Pappy Wolf. The funny thing is I came up with the name years _before _I realized I was a Furry. I love to write short stories with a horror bent to them and I came up with one where a jilted fursuiter gets his ex back by trapping him in a fursuit. The suit starts out as plush bedroom slippers and then grows to cover his whole body, giving him a new personality to match: a lupine redneck in a theatrical hillbilly costume. The character’s name was Pappy Wolf.

When I realized I was part of this wonderful community, the alt-personality and name fit like a glove. A very furry glove.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the name "Annabelle" because it's pretty (and calling her by my real name "Melissa" seemed lazy). Skye is her middle name because I've always been fascinated by the sky, the atmosphere, etc. And her last nane is "Kitten" because her name was originally "Miss Kitten", but I wanted her to have an actual name even though I ended up keeping the "Kitten" part.


----------



## JollyCooperation (Jun 30, 2021)

The closest thing I could call my fursona because it is representing me as my avatar is my cat character Monte. It is the name of a brand of pudding I like a lot, and which is the reason for his white and brown coloration and the wiggly lines on his arms and legs, you can see them in the following picture:





The axolotl is named "Jelly Fluff", because a jelly fluff is a dessert that is both pink and dark red. It may be an odd naming convention, but I think it's cute.


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 30, 2021)

He has a Japanese style name 鬼塚.獠
Translates to: Ghost/demon-grave canine/fangs

His name has no correlation to the yankee sensei, it was merely coincidental. The "zuka" part is meant to honour the famous god, tetsuka osamu, who is also a furry.


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 1, 2021)

I like to get stupid thematically specific so since my boy is a sailor I made a list of every sailor term I thought could make a cute name. :’D
We call him Bow for short but technically it’s pronounced Bao since it’s supposed to be the bow of a ship!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 2, 2021)

@Minerva_Minx  suggested Sappho and it just felt right...


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 2, 2021)

From my job in the US Navy. I was an Aviation Ordnanceman. Those of us who work in the ship's magazines are called mag rats.

aomagrat


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2021)

Scylla is a mythological sea creature in Greek Mythology, known for it's humanly female beauty at the base and below linked to terribly evil hydras. Often seen luring sailors near a big whirlpool at sea. Scylla in my story is attractive, but inside she is an absolute monster. She also loves to swim, it's symbolic.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 7, 2021)

Well my fursona is the son of my previous fursona named Dusty. I wanted his name be themed to be like his father's, so I asked myself what is similar to dust, and I thought, "ash."

I ended up naming him Asher and had it shortened to Ash to be less formal. His name is still Asher legally, but Ash is preferred by him. It's an especially good name for me since it's the name of The Evil Dead and Pokémon series protagonists, and I like both characters a lot.

Edit: By the way, Ash's last name is Briggs which he got from his father who's a former cop. I wanted a cop-sounding last name for Dusty and Briggs just seemed to fit.

Months later, I realized where I got it from:






Edit 2: Here's some GIFs to catch your eye. lol


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 7, 2021)

uwuellis said:


> Ellis the Eagle sounded catchy to me hehe. I like the name Ellis too. That's about it!


I don't know where you're from, but since your fursona is a bald eagle, maybe you were subconsciously inspired by Ellis Island in New York! Lots of history there!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Scylla's brother, Grief gets his name because Scourge the Hedgehog killed his mother, (and Scylla's mother but she was too young to remember). So Scourge caused Grief, Grief's entire story is revenge. Only his anger towards Scourge explodes to all hedgehogs and eventually echindas when his father Ivan dies in battle.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Picked a name out of a hat (metaphorically) based on "other people born on my birthday in the past".


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 11, 2021)

Sigvard Alfrothul said:


> My fursona started as a character in a story after having a vivid nightmare, as the story developed the protagonist was created! “Sigvard” is a old Norse name meaning victorious defender. To simplify the story without getting too much into it, He was destined to save the light of the land. Thus his last name “Alfrothul” literally translates into “of the sun” put it together and translate it and he’s Literally the “victorious defender of the sun.” I’m kinda proud of that one....


Mine comes from my dreams/ nightmares as well. She has actually showed up in several dreams- when i was depressed, she presented herself to me. When I was doing better mentally, I BECAME her, and felt supercharged with power in my dreams. Chiara is her name (when she's balanced and positive thinking) and Scuria when shes unbalanced and chaotic. Based on the Italian word chiaroscuro, the contrast of light and dark


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

I'll admit mine wasn't very creative lol. I earned the nickname Steel because I like to RP as Steeljaw, a Transformers character, and everyone just shortened it because it was easier to type. Slapped an 'e' onto the end of it and there it was: Steele


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 6, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I'll admit mine wasn't very creative lol. I earned the nickname Steel because I like to RP as Steeljaw, a Transformers character, and everyone just shortened it because it was easier to type. Slapped an 'e' onto the end of it and there it was: Steele


G1 or RiD15 Steeljaw?

Idk there might be other versions of him


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> G1 or RiD15 Steeljaw?
> 
> Idk there might be other versions of him


RiD15. Cringe, I know


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 6, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> RiD15. Cringe, I know


Nah I hear he was one of the actual improvements in that show lol. 

I think I remember reading they pulled him and Thunderhoof into Beast Wars: Uprising?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 6, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Nah I hear he was one of the actual improvements in that show lol.
> 
> I think I remember reading they pulled him and Thunderhoof into Beast Wars: Uprising?


At this point I’m so used to getting ragged on for liking that show I’m surprised when someone tolerates my takes on it XD He was definitely one of the better-written characters

Uprising? I haven’t seen any mention of them there. If they are, though, I NEED to see that


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Oct 6, 2021)

simple.
Logan(First name)- just liked it xD
Alaska(Middle name)- the location on my grandfathers bucket list he wanted to visit.
Howell(Last name)- My grandfather's last name, in honor of his amazing personality and character, my love for him, and its also just a good last name for canid breeds.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 7, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> At this point I’m so used to getting ragged on for liking that show I’m surprised when someone tolerates my takes on it XD He was definitely one of the better-written characters
> 
> Uprising? I haven’t seen any mention of them there. If they are, though, I NEED to see that


Uprising's a comic so it doesn't get much mainstream attention. 

Basically the idea is it's a Beast Wars AU where no peace was reached prior to the Beast Upgrade, to the Maximals and Predacons are forced into fighting by the still-living Autobots and Decepticons. 

Atm I have ONE figure released for it - Depthcharge. They're all convention exclusives so they're obnoxious to track down. 

Also Age of Extinction is my guilty pleasure movie so I can relate lol.


----------



## GlassesSnakeMD (Oct 7, 2021)

Her original name was Dr. Fredrick Johnson (no idea where I got that name from), so when she became a naga, I changed her first name to Frieda.  Of course, now I know how ridiculous that name sounds, but it's been too deeply internalized for me to change now.  She sometimes goes by Freddie.  I guess I could make up a middle name which would be more appropriate haha


----------



## Hasur (Oct 20, 2021)

Siame is the first character I created around 15 years ago. She didnt have a name for years. I used her as a vessel in my own story before bedtime (and still do). WIth the years, who she is became clearer. And her universe too, and the she needed a name. It came frome World of Warcraft. I know there is different language there, so I used it because I wanted her name to mean "Plume" (feather in my native language) but in the troll language.  I liked the sound so I kept it.
Here is a little picture: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/19603410/

Hasur is my brandname/artist name associated with my logo. My logo is older than my brandname (I suck at names). Hasur is a mix of two french word : hase (a hare) and azur. From several different mix I choose this one. (with help of friends because choosing was kinda hard, I liked a lot Hasazur, I think it's funny but a bit demonish)
I know I use the term logo because it is her first purpose : define who I am. So a lion-rabbit (my two astrological signs) blue (because it's my fav color) with orange because it's the complementary color, and my personnality.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 20, 2021)

Not sure how I came up with the name for my character, as I first started drawing him sometime around 2008. I guess it boiled down to:
1. Using part of my irl name, Matt
2. The fact that it just rolls off the tongue so smoothly


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 21, 2021)

I came up with the name Kili for my main character. It's a shortened nickname for Mount Kilimanjaro, which I climbed a few years ago. As for the surname Kingsley, just seemed kinda cool to me!


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, my 3rd main fursona's name is Pandora. I gave him this name not onoy because I love the name but because we all know Pandora's Box and how it leads to chaos- well that's exactly how Pandora's personality can be described! 

One of my characters Aspen was given his name for his very nature-y appearance because Aspen means tree!

My second main fursona, Honeycomb is named as such because he himself is partially made of honey.

My first main fursona, Lumineer was named after my favorite band. I actually made Lumineer based on the colors I thought of when listening to their songs. I also just really love the name Lumineer!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 24, 2021)

Mambi was a nickname for a stuffed serpent I have had for a *very* long time. So when naming my feline, it just felt natural to me and captures a playful spirit I think. 

(p.s. it's pronounced "MOM-bee" and *not *like the Disney baby deer Bambi)


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 25, 2021)

Belial


----------

